# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Festivali Europian 2006

## shigjeta

Sa shpejt kaloi viti  :buzeqeshje: 

Po afrohet perseri koha e festivalit. Ne faqen zyrtare te Eurovision 2006, qe kete vit zhvillohet ne Greqi, mund te shikoni/degjoni videot e kengeve pjesmarese. 

http://www.eurovision.tv/english/participants.htm

Per te pare videot shkoni tek Multimedia Lounge - Video - ne krah del lista e shteteve pjesmarese. 

Si ju duken kenget pjesmarese kete vit? Si ju duket kenga shqiptare *Zjarr e ftohte* - _Luis Ejlli_ dhe realizimi i videos ne krahasim me kenget e tjera?

*Zjarr e Ftohtë*

Humbem të harroj
Mos mi rëndo më ditët
Gjithçka është e kot
Se kuptoj.
Lodhem të harroj
Me kohën vras kujtimet
Ne në zjarr jemi te ftohtë
Duhet te ikësh, vritem
Shoh dhe më verbon
Jemi në zjarr e kërkojmë ftohtë
E në rrëmbime jemi
Veten e frenoj
I trembem zemrës time që të do!

E ndihem
Zjarr e ftohtë
Smundem dot
Shpresën unë  te ty e humba
Zemëro, më ndihmo
Të largohem se të dua
Zjarr e ftohtë
Lodhem kot
Jam aty në buzët e tua
Tretem aty
Se ky shpirti im të ndjen

Çdo gjë është e kot
Zemra kërkon të gjej stacion
Tek ty ndalon
Se gjithë mendimet ëndërrat
Veç në ty jetojnë
Dua të puth por smundem dot
Pa ty unë jetën time
Smundem ta kuptoj
I trembem zemrës time që të do

----

*Fire, but (still) cold*

I try to forget you  
Dont burden my days
Everything in vain
I cant understand 

Tired of forgetfulness
Time kills my memories
Fire but cold 
Emotionally involved
Emotionally involved 
Trying to restrain
Afraid of my heart 
Still under pain

Fire, 
But cold
Its impossible 
But I lost hope
Honey, 
Help my love to leave
Fire, but cold
Tiredness cant hold
Feeling your lips 
Vanished it seems  
Cause I still love you

Vain everything 
Looking for a station
My heart stops at you
All my thoughts and dreams
Hope to come true,
Longed for kisses, but in vain
Cant live without you
Afraid of my heart 
Still beating for you

----------


## Ladi05

Kenga s'me duket e denje te konkuroje ne nje eveniment kaq te rendesishem  .  E vetmja gje e bukur eshte feat. Iva V. ne video clip.

----------


## Clauss

e vetmja gje e rendesishme ne kete eveniment jane shalet e kengetareve. seriozisht

----------


## Fiori

*Shqiperia* - se pari mendoj se shqiptaret kane shume talent dhe gjithmone me zhgenjejne ne nje fare menyre me keto zgjedhjet qe bejne per te perfaqsuar Shqiperine neper Bote. 

Kenga kish nje fare motivi popullor dhe rrefreni me pelqeu, te mbetej ne mendje dhe mund ta kendoje. Kengetari me ngjason pak me Ardit Gjebrean _(tek goja dhe menyra si leviz)_, mos kane lidhje gjaku te dy?! Gjithashtu, me pelqeu qe ne video kishin perfshire peisazhe nga vendi, edhe pse pak si pa lidhje per motivin e kenges. Por si kenge per ne Eurovision hmm nuk di c'te them, megjithese nuk eshte keq duke patur parasysh kenget qe kam degjuar deri tani.

*Andorra* - jo keq, kishte melodi dhe rrefren...

*Armenia* - me pelqeu si video por si kenge nuk ishte kushedi edhe pse orkestrimin nuk e kish keq.

*Belarus* - hmm kenge qe degjohet ne vere kur je me makine.

*Belgium* - pak me e "shtrenjte" se kenga e Belarus po ne nje pellg do i laja.

*Bosnia** - ishte komplekse si video, plus edhe kenga me pelqeu dhe mendoj se do kete shanse ne konkurim, perderisa me pelqeu dhe mua qe nuk kam ndonje opinion te larte per boshnjaket. 


*Bulgaria* - shume sensuale si video, me pelqeu. Kenga cka, jo keq.

*Croatia* - asgje nuk me pelqeu.

*Cypros* - me pelqeu kenga, pak i njohur si motiv por gjithsesi. Kengetarja e lezetcme, plus qe kish dy "drita" qe nuk mund te rrije pa i vene re. : )

*Denmark* - mu duk tipike "american country", madje nuk eshte cudi nese gjendet ndonje kenge 100% njesoj si kjo e tyrja

*Estonia* - ABBA : ) apo jo...

*Finlanda* - hmm nuk e di pse mendoj se Eurovizioni duhet te kete nje tipar me shume klasik-popullor se sa pop-rock.

*Franca** - me pelqeu shume. Por ndoshta kjo ka lidhje dhe me faktin se kenget franceze me pelqejne ne pergjithesi, pasi per nje koncert si Euriovision gjithmone kam pritur dicka me shume se normalja dhe nuk e di pse ky tipari i "jashtzakonshem" sikur mungon me kenget qe kam degjuar deri tani...

_Il était temps

Devenir, comme seule raison de résister  
Tenir, élever le ton pour exister 
Ça se dit, ça se chante facilement  
Mais mon refrain aujourd'hui, c'est:  

Il était temps qu'enfin le ciel se rappelle de moi  
Il était temps, enfin une trêve, ma chance à moi  
Il était temps, il était temps 

Courir après l'idéal, ça vaut le coup 
Souffrir, ça fait moins mal quand c'est un rêve au bout  
Ça se dit, ça se chante legèrement  
Mais mon refrain aujourd'hui, c'est:  

Il était temps qu'enfin le ciel se rappelle de moi  
Il était temps, enfin une trêve, ma chance à moi  
Il était temps, il était temps 

J'y croyais plus  
J'y croyais plus, d'ailleurs j'ai du mal à le croire encore  

Il était temps qu'enfin le ciel se rappelle de moi  
Il était temps, enfin une trêve, ma chance à moi  

Il était temps, pourvu que ça reste, et si ça ne dure pas 
Je serais heureuse de dire aux enfants 
Que j'y ai touché une fois dans mon temps 

Il était temps_ 

*Maqedonia* - "I wanna give it to you"  :sarkastik:  huh. Gjithsesi motivi i muzikes me pelqeu, po fjalet dhe videon duhet ti kishin zgjedhur ndryshe. I kthejne gjerat si "veshja e lire" keta te shtepise sone...

*Gjermania* - degjohej si kenge, po pse "Dolly Parton" dhe "Texas Lightning" si zgjedhje per te perfaqsuar Gjermanine ?!...

*Greqia* - me pelqeu si kenge, nuk e di pse pasi vetem nje refren kish qe e mbante. Ndoshta ajo gota e veres kur ja hodhi tek kemisha e bardhe me inat me ndryshoi mendjen hehe... sa tipike.

*Iceland* - "Moulin Rouge" i pa arritur.

*Irlanda* - jo keq. Tip Phil Collins tek Lion King : ) Me pelqeu "Every song is a cry for love".

*Israel* - "We are the world" ... jam une apo keto kenget te gjitha duken pak si te kopjuara diku. Megjithate me pelqeu mesazhi i kenges dhe kengetari e kendonte bukur.

*Latvia* - ishte interesante qe kishin zgjedhur kenge te kenduar acapulko, por ne te njejten kohe nuk kishin zgjedhur ndonje kenge qe te linte pershtypje edhe pse ishte acapulko dhe kishin mundesine te provonin veten.



Kaq per sot! U merzita duke degjuar kenge te reja...deri heren tjeter duke degjuar kenge ; )


Pershendetje

----------


## ridy85

perveç kenges shqiptare me ra rasti te degjoja kengen e belgjikes. Kate Ryan me kengen "je t'adore"...shum keng e leztshme....ajo ka ber dhe ca keng te tjera te lezetshme....normalisht gjithmon me variantin trance.....sa per kengen shqiptare jam akoma shum ne dyshim....mua kenga me pelqen po nuk jam shum i sigurt se si do ta presi publiku europian. Deri ca koh me par dija qe luizi do ta kendonte kengen ne shqip, biles dhe ne internet ishte ne shqip ne disa site qe kishin te benin per eurovizionin. Te postimi me lart lexova tekstin ne anglisht....mos ka per ta kenduar ne anglisht?

----------


## vajza_pr

Mua po me pelqen Holanda,Ukraina dhe maqedonia dihet qe Shqiperia eshte ajo qe dua te fitoj,uh dhe nje kenge eshte disi e mire per veshin kenga e moldavis

----------


## vajza_pr

Pjesmarresit jane keto shtete:

Albania 	 	
Andorra 	
Armenia 	
Belarus 	
Belgium 	 
Bosnia & Herzegovina  	 	 
Bulgaria 	 
Croatia
Cyprus
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
F.Y.R. Macedonia
Germany
Greece
Iceland
Ireland
Israel
Latvia
Lithuania
Malta
Moldova
Monaco
Netherlands
Norway
Poland
Portugal
Romania
Russia
Slovenia
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Turkey
Ukraine
United Kingdom

----------


## vajza_pr

Shqiperia merr pjese per here te trete ne Eurovizion Anjeza Shahini ishte Delegatja e pare e Shqiperis ne festivalin e kenges europiane,Anjeza ishte e shtata me votimin e shteteve por sipas disa statistikave ajo ishte nder tri me te miret me votimet ne internet,Tani heren e trete Shqiperia prap perfaqesohet nga nje etheist dhe si duket eshte suksesi i gjithe stafit qe kan punuar me ethet,Luisi ne edicionin e dyt te etheve mori vendin e pare,shpresojm se dhe eurovizion do na perfaqesoj denjesishte.Ndersa ne Festivalin e TVSH Luisi mori vendin e pare dhe iu dha e drejta te na perfaqesoj neve ne Europ.Ok tani iu kisha lut krejt shqieptareve qe jetoni jashte Shqiperis diku ne Europ te votoni per Luisin.

----------


## gabriela_athine

luis ejlli do te perfaqesoj shqiprin me nje kenge e cila esht e mir ne krahasim me kenget e tjera.po te kishte kenga nje korografi te bukur dhe duke marr parasysh  dhe paraqitjen e kengetarit,shqipria do te marr nje vend te mir ne eurovision.I UROJ SHUM FAT LUIS EJLLIT.

----------


## vajza_pr

Luis Ejlli eshte nga Shkodra dhe ka lindur me 12.07.1985, Zhenja zoodiake: Gaforrja,
Ka mbaruar shkollën e mesme të muzikës Preng JakovaHobi: Sporti, kryesisht noti

Ne nje intervist Lusi ka then:Nė Eurovizion do paraqitem denjėsisht, 100 herė mė mirė se kėtu,

Muzikëne kenges e ka bere Klajd Qafoku dhe tekstin dr. Florit.

----------


## vajza_pr

Foto e Lusit

----------


## dibrani2006

Mua me pelqen edhe kenga e Belgjikes dhe kengetarja ka shume talent.KATE RYAN me kengen JE T' ADORE
Por besoj qe te arrijme te marim ndonje pik SUKSESkengetarit tone.

----------


## Tigeri

Kengen e turqise po nuk me ka pelqyer dhe aq shume megjithse kengetarja eshte goxha e lezetshme

----------


## vajza_pr

HELENA PAPARIZOU  nga Greqia dhe Ruslana nga Ukraina fitueset e dy viteve te fundit ne eurovizion

----------


## YaSmiN

Kenga e Greqise qe do marri pjes sivjet nuk me pelqen fare nejse Kengetarja Anna Vissi quhet nje nga kengetaret me te mira te Greqise.Por ne disa emisione per EUROVISION kengen e Shqiperise e shfaqin shume kenge pa kuptim edhe nje kenge(ne menyre te ulet) sidomos Vidio Clipin qe ka bere kenge e Shqiperise shpresoj te kemi nje cmim te mire per Shqiperine.

----------


## dibrani2006

E hape kete teme se pas nje jave 18-20 maj edhe Shqiperia mer pjese ne Eurovizionin 2006 qe mbahet ne Greqi,me kengetarin Luis Ejlli sukses dhe mire eshte te votojme te gjithe ne emigrantet neper te gjithe shtetet europiane qe jetojme.
Dhe kengen e kendon ne shqip suksese kengetarit qe i perfaqeson te gjithe Shqipetaret ku do qe jane,VOTONI VOTONI VOTONI

----------


## DEA27

suksese sigurisht qe do votojme fjale eshte ajo ???? por aman vetem kuq e zi mos te jene veshur e di qe tregon patriotizem por patriotizmin mund ta tregojne ne kengen dhe menyrenn si e prezantojne dhe jo ne kuq e zi mor se sikur eshte bere pak bajate!!!!!

----------


## dodoni

I uroj shume sukese megjithese vet nuk jam aq optimist se nuk me ka pelqyer kenga dhe aq. Nuk po me pelqen kjo Gajdja qe po e fusin ne kenget tona duke pretenduar se me gajde kenga tingellon me shqip, por kjo nuk eshte e vertete fare. Gajdja eshte instrument skocez. Te besh kenge me lahute, cifteli, etj. instrumente tona popullore, po kjo eshte kenge popullore, por jo me gajde. Sidoqofte, suksese edhe njehere.

----------


## dibrani2006

Edhe mua nuk me ka pelqejte shume por nuk eshte fai i kengetarit, edhe une jam dakort se qiftelia dhe lahuta i japin me shume tinguj muzikes shqipetare,gabimin e ka shteti shqipetare qe nuk e ka perkrah kengetarin dhe  juria qe e votuan ka mbete te ne qe ta perkrahim me nje vote sido qe te jete duhet perkrahur me nje vote. Ne emigrantet kemi bere shume per kombin tone ne kohet e veshtira dhe do te bejme edhe sot ne kohen qe duhet te krenohemi qe na degjon gjith europa dhe bota qe edhe ne dime te kendojme,dhe juria dhe TVSH duhet te shikoj mire kur duhet te dergojne ne eurovizion 2007 kengetarin dhe kengen por une te votoj me gjithe zemer edhe se e kam degjuar kengen dhe nuk eshte aq sa duhet per eurovizion edhe nje here sukses te shikojme si do t'ju tingelloj europianeve kenga shqipetare mos haroni VOTONI keshtu jemi te bashkuar edhe me te forte.

----------


## Parto

Ehhhhh.... a e keni degjuar kengen e Luisit? T eme falin simpatizantet e kesaj kenge por mua me duket shume kot me na pefaqesu ne Eurovizion. Me mire te na perfaqesonte ai qe fitoi Top Festin,... Alban Skenderaj
Po pse kenga te kendohet ne shqip njehere, eshte festival europian dhe eshte publiku qe voton, nese nuk e kuptojne kengen, dhe muzika nuk i terheq, zor se do votojne. Shpresoj te mos jete keshtu sic them, se vertet do ndihesha shume qe Shqiperia ate merrte shume pike por...... Hajt mo suksese Luisit.

----------

